# Clomid and Agnus Cactus



## noblena (Feb 19, 2008)

HI all, I have been to see my consultant today who has said due to problems with cysts in the past I will not be able to have many more clomid goes! I have just taken my second course and may be allowed another but I want to really go for it this time! I have been feeling grim the last few days with headaches, cramps etc and keep thinking the cramps must be me ovulating but probably wishful thinking!
Anyway I wonder of anyone knows if clomid can be taken with the herbal tablet Agnus Cactus? I have heard this can help with ovulation but typically thought of it after my hospital appointment today!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi noblena,

I would say NO NO NO on mixing agnus cactus and clomid.  I was taking agnus cactus and told to stop it before taking clomid as they will interact with one another    Why I don't know, but best to keep them separate, good luck and hope that helps.

Sam


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I agree with samia, dont take them together. they will interact with each other

Good luck hun

Nikki xx


----------



## noblena (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I am glad I asked, fingers crossed the clomid works on its own!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I didn't think it would but it did work for me on my 2nd cycle and by looking at dakota's signature, she also had a little clomid miracle so it does work, sending you loads of babydust.

Sam


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Noblena
I was told I couldnt have many goes on Clomid as I am very prone to nausea and it wouldnt settle well with me (it wasnt that bad in the end - metformin was worse). Anyway, what I want to say was that as I knew I didnt have many chances on it we did everything we could to make the opportunity work...  we had BMS everynight from CD10 and I slept every night with a pillow under my bum and legs up on the wall to give every little swimmer a better chance.

Got fingers crossed things work out for you           

R
x


----------



## fayebo (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Noblena

After being diag with PCOS i did some research and came across agnus castus, so off i went to Holland and Barrett....started taking them, as i needed to lose a stone in weight before we could start clomid.....so i thought why not give it a whirl this agnus castus....i am afraid nothing happen to me whatsoever....u see i don't have periods hence don't ovulate,and thought it could possibly may help regulate my cycle - it didnt   

so i stopped, have recently been given 6 months supply of clomid stating in may June times as want to get my body nice and healthy and loos a little more weight.... but i did ask my specialist about agnus castus and like Sam said, he advised me not to mix...but tbh i didnt question as to why.....

i wish u all the luck in the world xxxx


----------

